# Sedona



## Poppy (May 22, 2021)

Heading to Sedona and looking for suggestion for places to eat—moderately priced . Traveling with 2 grandsons (13& 15) so we do not need real high end places. We are from the northeast, so something with the  southwestern flare would be perfect. All suggestion appreciated


----------



## silentg (May 22, 2021)

We just came back from Sedona. We took a tour of Sedona trip because we weren’t ever there before.
It was great and they gave us coupons for 15% off at 3 restaurants nearby. There are so many places in the area . We enjoyed Nick’s, and we tried a few other places. The Coffee Pot, is good too, but always crowded. Best to get there early in the morning. I wrote a review, we stayed at Sedona Springs Resort. Also took a trip to Grand Canyon. Have a great time!


----------



## SmithOp (May 22, 2021)

We like Javelina Cantina for reasonable SW Mexican food, cheaper than Elote but just as good IMO.

Canyon Breeze in old town has a great deck with views for lunch time comfort food, pizza, burgers, salads.  Stroll through the shops afterwards, dont miss the trading post at the edge of town.

Wildflower is good for breakfast at Pinon Point, not as crowded as Coffee Pot.  Sound Bites at PP is nice for dinner and live music for couples if you can ditch the kids. We did a wine tasting event there that was fun, filled up on the appetizer specials.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2021)

+1 on the Coffee Pot.  We've only had breakfast there.


----------



## zentraveler (May 22, 2021)

+1 on Wildflower. Great soups, salads, breakfast food. I think I remember outside seating. Casual; you order at a register, take a number and go to a table and they bring your food. Casual atmosphere and prices.


----------



## needvaca (May 22, 2021)

My kids love Javelina Cantina


----------



## DAman (May 22, 2021)

The Hudson is a good place too. But not southwestern. 

The Coffee Pot is too popular for me unless I go very early. 

Wildflower is a great spot too. I don’t think they make bread at the Sedona location now. I miss buying the baguettes which were not available when I was there in early April. 

I really like Elote Cafe. And the new location and reservations makes it even better.

Tortas de Fuego was good for inexpensive take out. It’s too crowed to eat inside. 

Pisa Lisa was good for take out pizzas too.


----------



## clifffaith (May 22, 2021)

Family pizza & spaghetti joint -- Pago's in Oak Creek (about 8 minutes outside Sedona). Same Castle Rock Plaza has Desert Flour Bakery which has excellent pastries. We hit both every year, and in fact were going to stay in the Diamond timeshare in that area for the first time (Bell Rock Inn) because it took fewer points than our usual Los Abrigados or Sedona Summit last year until covid cancelled our plans.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 22, 2021)

Poppy said:


> Heading to Sedona and looking for suggestion for places to eat—moderately priced . Traveling with 2 grandsons (13& 15) so we do not need real high end places. We are from the northeast, so something with the  southwestern flare would be perfect. All suggestion appreciated



I would suggest the Cowboy Club on the main drag. Awesome bison steaks and burgers and the wife love's their Prickly Pear Margaritas. You can also try their fried Rattlesnake!


----------



## Snazzylass (May 22, 2021)

Cowboy Club for sure! It's the only place that has that local vibe, like the peach cobbler if you know Sedona history and fried cactus. And, the Coffee Pot is really good if you like breakfast food. Piccaso's Pizza is good.
Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## klpca (May 22, 2021)

Picazzo's was excellent when we were there and the Coffee Pot was pretty good too. We also met friends at Javelina Cantina. Any of the three were good.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 23, 2021)

I’ll agree with Wildflower, although it has a feeling similar to Panera Bread IMO.

I’ll agree to disagree on The Cowboy Club having a locals vibe. To me it’s a tourist trap restaurant, but it does have good food, fun atmosphere and good service. With the grand kids it’d be a good place to eat.

We enjoyed Creekside and eating outside in their deck. It might be a little on the upscale side however. I didn’t recall it being expensive, but it’s definitely not a pizza and burger joint. 

Javelina Cantina is good and we’ve eaten there nearly every time we’ve been to Sedona, but there not all that and a bag of chips either. Good food, reasonable prices, good service and most importantly of all, they’ve been consistent. For us it’s more of a “safe” place for a good meal bs something that’s exceptional.


----------



## dmbrand (May 23, 2021)

We spent a week in Sedona this past February. I will also recommend Javelina Cantina. If you are staying in the western side of Sedona, give Fiesta Mexicana a look. We could walk to it from Villas of Sedona, the meals were delicious, and they were reasonably priced.


----------



## PrairieGirl (May 23, 2021)

+1 for Pisa Lisa, and not just for Pizzas!  Fun atmosphere (but not SW) and you get D&D quality food without the price.


----------



## PamMo (May 23, 2021)

*Pisa Lisa* in West Sedona and *Rotten Johnny's* in Oak Creek for local pizzas
*Creekside* for a great lunch
*Mesa Grill* at the airport for a wonderfully scenic Happy Hour with kids
*Oak Creek Brewery & Grill* in Tlaquepaque for good burgers and sandwiches, plus interesting shops to wander through
*Cream and Cake Couture* across the street from Tlaquepaque for some sweet treats - our kids love the cupcakes that look like cactus!


----------



## easyrider (May 23, 2021)

Sound Bites is a pretty nice restaurant with great views and live music. 

Bill


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 24, 2021)

For cheap, strip mall food we go to Cafe Jose. Javelina Cantina can be fun. The Cowboy Club is always crowded (consider reservations in advance) and may be a little too exotic for 13/15 year olds. In my opinion, the Coffee Pot is a must do. Yes, it's crowded and the parking is terrible-we park across the street-but it's the only breakfast place for us (unless we're into McDonald's or Jack In the Box). Depending on where we are staying, the huevos rancheros at Cafe Jose are edible, too.  There used to be a great little sandwich shop just up the street from the Cowboy Club but I don't remember the name and haven't been there since the pandemic began...


----------



## Deb from NC (May 27, 2021)

We like the Coffee Pot for breakfast too.  Also Mesa Grill at the airport...good food and great views!


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 28, 2021)

PamMo said:


> *Pisa Lisa* in West Sedona and *Rotten Johnny's* in Oak Creek for local pizzas
> *Creekside* for a great lunch
> *Mesa Grill* at the airport for a wonderfully scenic Happy Hour with kids
> *Oak Creek Brewery & Grill* in Tlaquepaque for good burgers and sandwiches, plus interesting shops to wander through
> *Cream and Cake Couture* across the street from Tlaquepaque for some sweet treats - our kids love the cupcakes that look like cactus!



We live in Sedona. PamMo's list hits some of the nice food venues to consider. Things will be a bit pricy at times but Sedona indeed back in business.

Cafe Jose (in Safeway pkg lot ) has simple BF and food fare. I'd also suggest *Mileys *down the 179 in *Village of Oak Creek (VOC) *where we live. BF/lunch.; *Mileys  *a nice Mexican BF/lunch menu with other usual things. *Pisa Lisa* and *Rotten Johnnys *both offer elevated pizza choices and other good food fare. Seating at both is limited whilst *Johnnys *has more outside tables. *Mileys *has lots of outdoor seating. You don't need to spend big $$ for a nice meal, but lots of $$$ places exist.

The BIG caveat is to realize that lots of folks are busting loose from lockdowns & anxious to visit, so things here will be crowded and hectic at times. Uptown Sedona will have parking issues and trail head parking fills up fast. Folks have been abusing some trails with trash as well as dog/human feces. Weekends will be especially frenetic. Tourist trolley can take you to some of the trails if trailheads parking are full.

If you're arriving from PHX and the south via *I-17 to the 179*, be sure to stop at the *ranger station *just outside of VOC to get maps and information about trails and lots of other Sedona things.

Folks wanting to go to *Slide Rock State Park *need to get there early as crowds flock quickly.

Here in Northern AZ, masks are coming off as we've skirted past the bad times. Some shops/venues are maskless so realize that folks here don't want to engage in mask arguments. Feel free to mask up sans being judged. But realize that AZ is moving on from Covid.

Things have been packed all week here as Memorial Day builds up. Ordinarily, I'd expect things to settle down by late June when pizza oven temperatures arrive here. No idea if tourist numbers/congestion continues across the hot summer.

Final thought for anyone is to realize we're around 4500ft elevation with very low humidity . . . *dehydration *is a reality with the 90F days so hydration is important even when you feel no need. Sea level folks need 2 days to fully altitude acclimate and lots of folks feel the difference but ignore it (we originally came from sea level NJ and experience it. Enjoy the trails but keep in mind that dehydration can sneak up on folks who don't walk/exercise very much. We're in our 7th decade and wife and I can feel when we need to hydrate as we Boomers need to stay aware.

Travel safe and enjoy the red rocks


----------



## PamMo (May 28, 2021)

jerseyfinn has given excellent advice! Sedona has always attracted visitors, but it's popularity has grown exponentially since Covid. The traffic can be absolutely maddening, especially on weekends! Our kids and grandkids initially took their time getting organized in the morning, and had to change plans due to dead stop traffic on 179 and no parking at the trailheads. They quickly adjusted to getting up and out early!

If you want to hike the trails, it's best to get out _very_ early in the morning to find a parking space and avoid the heat of the day - and bring plenty of water. I highly recommend a Camelbak-type of backpack, filled up with ice and water for the trails. Or pack frozen bottles of water in your backpack. We're usually off the trails by 10am in the summer. Enjoy shopping the galleries, take a 4WD back country tour, visit Native American ruins and learn some history of the area, cool off in your resort pools, visit the wineries, tour open houses and dream about living there, etc. in the heat of the afternoons.

Also, if you're 62+ and visit National Parks and Monuments, I highly recommend buying a Lifetime Senior Pass to the National Parks for $80 at the ranger station. You do NOT need to buy a Red Rock Pass if you have the National Parks Pass. Ask for a hang tag for your park pass at the ranger station, as you'll have to leave it in view for parking at most trail heads around Sedona.


----------



## HikerBiker (May 29, 2021)

You have lots of great suggestions and thought I would reinforce some of them.  We have been going to Sedona during Feb./March for the past 20 plus years to hike. If you plan on hiking, as others have suggested, go early, very early.  We were there in March this year and skipped some of our favorite hikes due to parking.  However, we did think of a place where parking was always available: turn by the light on Route 89a by Yavapi College (Summit resort, Marriott, and high school all right in that area). Continue past the college and parking is plentiful.  There are several large lots as many new trails (both for biking and hiking) are there.  We also walk across the road and by and across from the high school are more trails.  Keeping your grandsons in mind, and a moderate budget, I would also recommend Rotten Johnny’s, Javelina Cantina, and Wildflower.  Also, nightnurse613 mentioned “ a great little sandwich shop” and I think that is “Sedona Memories Bakery and Cafe.”  We love that place!  Homemade bread huge, delicious sandwiches, and very reasonably priced; get there early if you have a favorite sandwich.  My husband and I split a sandwich.  We also really like Picazzo’s and Mesa Grille but their prices aren’t quite as reasonable.  Cottonwood also has many fast food places, reasonably priced restaurants, and an easy drive.  Sorry, I don’t remember specific names of restaurants there.  We love Sedona and the surrounding areas.  Have a wonderful time and enjoy the experience with those grandsons!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 2, 2021)

I'm heading out to Sedona and staying at the Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  I've made some calls and would like to give an update.

This past week there was a 70,000 acre wild fire called the Rafael fire.  It is largely contained and the fire fighters are now doing mop up and repair.

So, I called the Hyatt and the concierge told me that the national forests are closed.  Some, like Slide Rock (state park) are closed presumably because of ash in the water.  Hiking is shut down.  In some areas that falls under "common sense".  But in other areas like Bell Rock and Courthouse Butte (nice hikes) are simply shut down because they are part of the Coconino National forest.  But the fires never got within 5 miles of Bell Rock.  The concierge told me that the hiking trails would re-open in Sept.  Yikes!


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes, *State of AZ *itself along with several *National Forests *have *closed all access *until further notice. This can also mean *closure of some AZ State Parks and recreation areas*. The expectation at this moment is some of these closures will remain in effect  well into September.

As of 2 July the *National Forests *that are *closed *are: *Coconino, Kaibab, Prescott, Tonto*, and *Apache Sitgreve.*

The *seriousness *of this situation is how authorities are determined for people to respect these closures. They invoke a felony law on the books for trespass that carries $5000 fines for those who violate the closure. 

Best advice to anyone  planning an AZ summer vacation/visit is to call ahead and find out what's happening on a daily and weekly basis with the places you have interests in. It's not quite a State-wide closure, but the impact will feel this way as much of the fire danger is in northern AZ. But Phoenix and other urban regions also have fire risks. This is year #3 with *severe drought conditions *across AZ. 

The *Verde Valley *where 2 of the larger fires are located & is itself the geographic center of AZ that includes *Sedona*, *Camp Verde*, *Cottonwood  *and other popular tourist places below the Mongollon Rim  as well as the high country that's  also under high fire watch. 

The "good news" is that *Grand Canyon NP *is open with fire restrictions ( both rims). Downside are crowds etc.

Not sure what to say to folks planning a Sedona visit as *all *of the trails are *off-limits*. There's not many alternative places to visit up here in our region that aren't impacted. Not exactly the place to be without access to nature.

_________________

As to *Sedona*/*Village of Oak Creek*, not much else to do here. Folks doing timeshare stays are walking around VOC and Sedona. *Slide Rock,  if open *is always about first come  mayhem/parking with or without fire closures.

Honestly speaking, the State of AZ and the National Forests are *spot on *for closing everything down as there's no room for error with everything *tinderbox dry*. 
The part that visitors don't comprehend is how many folks come to these National Forests and take advantage of the ability to jump off onto the myriads of fire roads and camp/RV it  for up to 14 days. They're out of sight from the daily tourists, but also dead center in the driest spots with highest risk. All it takes is one careless individual.

Another observation about some of this extended off-road camping is how some of these camping folks dump trash and used toilet paper all over the place. Then again we've also had day tourists on trails like Cathedral Rock doing the same on the day trails. Sort of speaks to how civility is being ignored. So the landscape gets a time out and hopefully our stewards of the landscape catch up on things.

_______

It's been an unusual Sedona summer here in the sense of extreme heat, but up here at elevation, some cooler days ( =anything below 100F ). We've had some clouds that tease us as if there's going to be some monsoon events, but we've only had passing thunder clouds without substantive rains. These on/off clouds and sun days make things cooler, but without rain to quench the landscape.

____

Before the closures, we recently did a drive from Flagstaff via the old 89  off the rim and down into Oak Creek Canyon and Sedona. The resurfaced hwy up on the rim is smooth and beautiful and enhances the drive to Sedona. The eye-catcher to us is how well-tended that Ponderosa pine forest on the rim has been carefully manicured and managed with proscribed burns the past several years. AZ takes fire prevention seriously and it at least gives us a chance to preserve forest landscapes.

Wish there was better news, but that's Life. We live here so at least still have the views. Given the closures, I'd suggest folks try to find alternative destinations but even those places have their own issues. The AZ summer of the Covid travel rebound is indeed a disappointment on top of ridiculous car rental prices and airport frenzy.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 2, 2021)

I checked with Hyatt and they said that their natural gas firepits and natural gas BBQ grills are also shut down until at least Sept. 1.  

I respect being safe, but I've never seen a natural gas firepit or grill put out any sparks....  Also, I suspect that restaurants using natural gas or propane aren't being restricted.  So, that one is a bit strange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 2, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I checked with Hyatt and they said that their natural gas firepits and natural gas BBQ grills are also shut down until at least Sept. 1.


Were they still shut down from COVID? Many of the resort fire pits here in Florida have not yet reopened.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Were they still shut down from COVID? Many of the resort fire pits here in Florida have not yet reopened.


I don't believe that they were still shut down from Covid.  I think that they had been re-opened.  The very recent closing of the firepits and grills is a reaction to the high fire danger in that area of Arizona.  

About 3 weeks ago we were at the Lake Tahoe Marriott Timberlodge.  One day there was a fire in Carson City  which is about 25 miles North and East from Tahoe.  The Timberlodge was upwind of the fire.  One evening they shut down the gas grills citing the fire down-wind and 30 miles away.  SMH.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jul 3, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I don't believe that they were still shut down from Covid.  I think that they had been re-opened.  The very recent closing of the firepits and grills is a reaction to the high fire danger in that area of Arizona.
> 
> About 3 weeks ago we were at the Lake Tahoe Marriott Timberlodge.  One day there was a fire in Carson City  which is about 25 miles North and East from Tahoe.  The Timberlodge was upwind of the fire.  One evening they shut down the gas grills citing the fire down-wind and 30 miles away.  SMH.


AZ is not CA. We get our fires early and this season has been extremely bad. It seems the worst is over for now and we are grateful. We had 19 active fires and were out of resources - no more planes or personnel to beat back the flames. Your comments regarding Sedona are simply not accurate because you have not been paying attention.

I would urge anyone with plans to travel to Sedona to follow a FB group, etc. to keep tabs on what is really going on. Sedona was on alert to be ready to evacuate. I cannot imagine what that must be like. 

Regarding the gas grills, sorry, don't know. Regarding the decision to shut down the National Forests. Yes, I 100% stand by this decision. If you lived here, you would know that this is not uncommon - limits in summertime due to fire risk. Lots of rules and respect for those who fight these fires. Some are acts of nature started by a lightening strike. Some are caused by humans.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow! This is all so sad to read, but thanks everybody for the updates. @jerseyfinn I know you're in VOC, stay safe. We looked at some houses way up Verde Valley School Road, and I wondered at the time how we'd get out if there was a fire?


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jul 3, 2021)

Good question Pam.

Coming to AZ from sea-level NJ living on what I call a 360 degree mountain archipelago of canyons has been a completely new  lifestyle. Previously you envision a single house fire as a distant possibility. In VOC/Sedona it's similar but with a few more caveats. We're  at altitude; 4300 & 4500 ft respectively with very low humidity and long periods of drought /scant rainfall. This adds extra risk & need for more diligence in terms of trees and proximity of bush's etc. to  your house otherwise our
 neighborhoods are typical like others. BUT you now worry about trees in the neighborhood. Anything is still possible.


The more rural folks are more vulnerable to fire because of distance / proximity  to fire in the canyons.  (think of Jacks Canyon in VOC ). So a wildfire is always possible  and some housing tracts more vulnerable.

Unlike a certain neighboring state, AZ is focused on proper zoning and governce that sets limits about how and where you build. We're not  assured of everything but we do due diligence with  preventive burns to reduce  risk along with good oversight and response times.

That said we only have 2 ways out. South on 179 or  thru Sedona and west to  Cottonwood. Presently VOCs problem is the occasional fender bender at one of the circles which  creates temporary gridlock as police need to process the scene. Panic might  cause more mayhem than a fire.

Otherwise life here is like anywhere else excepting the  red rocks

We're itching to get to Florida and Ocean Pointe but that would be a summer science project between high humidity and dry heat.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 3, 2021)

Snazzylass said:


> 1.  Your comments regarding Sedona are simply not accurate because you have not been paying attention.  ...
> 
> 2.  I would urge anyone with plans to travel to Sedona to follow a FB group, etc. to keep tabs on what is really going on.
> 
> 3.  Sedona was on alert to be ready to evacuate. I cannot imagine what that must be like.


1.  My post was intended to be an update for others.  What I said regarding the National forests being shut down and the BBQ grills at the Hyatt were correct.  You say "not accurate" and "not paying attention".  I find that comment to be both off base and unnecessary.
2.  I have been following FB pages including the Rafael Fire site.  So I knew about some of the issues but the shutdown of the National forest was something that I missed.  I thought that others may have missed it and that is why I posted it.  
3.  "I cannot imagine...."  Well I CAN !!!  I have first hand experience.  In 2003 in SD county  we had a 273,000 acre fire.  I could see several of the fires from my house.   I live in a rural area.  I was ordered to evacuate.  In 2007 in SD county we had a 368,000 acre fire.  I could see the fires and the glow in the sky from my house.  I was ordered to evacuate.  I also single handedly put out a 2 Acre fire on the edge of a forest in Minnesota.   

So, while YOU cannot imagine what it must be like, I CAN.  I've lived through it.  It was traumatic.  I expect that there will be more threats in my future.  But I keep situational awareness, pre-planning and avoid taking fire risks.  I keep a to-go bag, emergency food provisions, a fire suit, and a case of "Barricade" fire retardant (google it).  

I have also "gone on alert" when local fires broke out.  These are fires that are close enough that I can SEE the flames.  BTW, I have received urban wildfire training and am a member of the local "Fire Safe Council" and have financially supported our local firefighters in fund raisers and have dropped off food at their local station.  Plus I have received hands-on industrial fire training (including going into a burning building in charge of a small squad on a high pressure hose).  I have "hardened" my house and five acre property and have well over a 150 foot defensible space, a gas-powered high volume water pump (getting water from my pool), a full fire suit, helmet, etc.  So, I am not your average residential property owner with no knowledge of the danger of wild fires.  If you live in the urban area of Phoenix, I suspect that you don't have that same type or amount of experience.

I'm not trying to start a fight here.  Actually - - just the opposite.  But I think that your response to my informative post was unfriendly.  Hey, we're both fellow Tuggers!

I propose that we call a truce now that you know a bit about my background and first hand experiences.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jul 5, 2021)

my apologies! Your post sounded like you were complaining about #firstworldproblems. I did not realize you meant it to be informative.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 5, 2021)

Snazzylass said:


> my apologies! Your post sounded like you were complaining about #firstworldproblems. I did not realize you meant it to be informative.


Peace !  
BTW, Sedona got some rain on Saturday and again last night.  Not a lot.  But it all helps.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jul 8, 2021)

Cocconino and Prescott  National  Forests have rescinded their closures. High fire precautions  remain in effect. Our entire region remains locked in the throes of a 3 year drought. In our immediate area, we finally got some decent monsoon rains that fell on the Verde Valley. This in turn " reduced " the intensity of our 2 big fires,whilst new small fire pop up. 

So northern Arizona has loosened restrictions contingent on fire conditions. Temperatures here exceed100 in the north and can run 10 degrees higher in Phoenix / Tucson metro areas. Lake Havasu area very hot.

Travel safe 
Barry


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jul 8, 2021)

jerseyfinn said:


> Cocconino and Prescott  National  Forests have rescinded their closures. High fire precautions  remain in effect. Our entire region remains locked in the throes of a 3 year drought. In our immediate area, we finally got some decent monsoon rains that fell on the Verde Valley. This in turn " reduced " the intensity of our 2 big fires,whilst new small fire pop up.
> 
> So northern Arizona has loosened restrictions contingent on fire conditions. Temperatures here exceed100 in the north and can run 10 degrees higher in Phoenix / Tucson metro areas. Lake Havasu area very hot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, @jerseyfinn 

At the Hyatt they re-opened their BBQ grills yesterday.  I think that there are six to eight grills on site and there are two open.   I suspect that they don't have more open because they are short on the labor to clean them.  I used one by the activity center (the other one is in the new section across the arroyo).  It doesn't have an automatic gas-lighting mechanism, so I had to get help from security to find a long-nosed BBQ lighter.  But at least I could use it.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 18, 2021)

klpca said:


> Picazzo's was excellent when we were there and the Coffee Pot was pretty good too. We also met friends at Javelina Cantina. Any of the three were good.


+1 on Picazzo's. Its one of our favorites!  Mariposa is great for a romantic evening.  Views are awesome.  I've heard good things about Mesa Grill.  Hope to try that next visit.  Coffee Pot is good, but expensive to go more than once or twice a visit.  We usually eat breakfast in the TS.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 18, 2021)

When we were in Sedona a month ago, we went to a bunch of wine tasting rooms in Clarkdale, Cottonwood and Jerome.  My personal advice is to go there several hours after they open for the day.  That way, you are less likely to be drinking wine that was opened yesterday or the day before.  I thought that several of the wines were pretty good.  I thought that Tantrum and Pillsbury (Cotton wood) were very good.  But none were unenjoyable.

We also went to Rene's restaurant in Tlaquepaque.  It is always good.  But for some reason, they stopped serving bread with the meal (Covid related?).  We went to the Cowboy club in Uptown.  It is always good.  But we enjoyed the previous layout that included the "Silver Saddle room" much more.  The owners wanted to change it - - possibly to include more tables.  They too stopped service bread with the meal.  

The Sound Bites restaurant at the Hyatt had a special event called "Wino Wednesday".  They had about a dozen different wines to choose from.  I think that it cost $20 a person but we thought that it was worth it.  We drank the wine as we had our meal.

We had a decent meal at the restaurant at the airport.  The only negative was that the server returned the bill but did NOT return my credit card.  It took him a few minutes to find it.  Strange - - that is the first or second time in perhaps 50 years of using credit cards that the card wasn't returned with the bill.  Perhaps it was just an accident, but that put me on "alert", so I'm checking my credit card bills going forward.  

The Hyatt is our favorite timeshare in Sedona.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 16, 2022)

I thought that I would resurrect this year old thread to see if anyone wants to add any updates to their favorite restaurants, activities or closures. 

Last year we wanted to go to the Enchantment resort by Boynton Canyon for a lunch in Che ah chi.  But they were only serving food to customers who were staying there.  I checked their web site and it says the same thing.  But I think that I'll call just in case the website is out of date.


----------



## Luanne (May 17, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I thought that I would resurrect this year old thread to see if anyone wants to add any updates to their favorite restaurants, activities or closures.
> 
> Last year we wanted to go to the Enchantment resort by Boynton Canyon for a lunch in Che ah chi.  But they were only serving food to customers who were staying there.  I checked their web site and it says the same thing.  But I think that I'll call just in case the website is out of date.


Having lunch at the Enchantment was a highlight when we would go to Sedona.


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 20, 2022)

Poppy said:


> Heading to Sedona and looking for suggestion for places to eat—moderately priced . Traveling with 2 grandsons (13& 15) so we do not need real high end places. We are from the northeast, so something with the  southwestern flare would be perfect. All suggestion appreciated


 
Boys & pizza go together. You could do *Pisa Lisa *in Sedona proper. Pisa Lisa has good pizza & other offerings Nice gelatto deserts. You could also do  a short drive south on the *179 *for pizza at *Rotten Johnnys *in nearby  *village of oak creek*.(VOC) Located at the Collective. Again good pizza with other offerings & a quiet back patio. Difference here being you're more separated from the traffic & hustle bustle of Sedona proper. Nice red rock views here in VOC and a bit quieter.

*Cafe Jose *in Sedona a decent breakfast place ( located in Safeway /Mc Donalds shopping center ) Also some Mexican offerings. Likewise *Mileys Cafe *in VOC at the Collective. As to prices:  Sedona always has high prices & they're up there like the rest of US this moment.

If you're here for some hiking be advised that trail parking fills up fast whether in Sedona itself or Village of Oak Creek. If you want to hike here in VOC  send me a PM as I can suggest a few trails here.  Enjoy your visit

barry


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 20, 2022)

Lunch at The Hudson was a treat. I think we arrived around 2:30-ish, after the lunch crowd. It wasn't busy at that hour, and we were seated at a fabulous table outdoors with a wonderful view of the red rocks. Prices here are a bit higher than many Sedona eateries, but it seems as if everything these days is getting expensive (and we're finding that most restaurants just aren't worth the high cost anymore). This was a memorable meal, both for the food and the location. It's rare that I can remember what I ordered at a particular restaurant, but I know that here I had the White Marble Farm Pork Chops here they were excellent. Odds are that my wife ordered one of the fish dishes, probably the Salmon.






						The Best Restaurants In Sedona Arizona. Be among friends.
					

The Best Restaurants In Sedona Arizona. Locatrd in Sedona, Arizona, we have the best view in town. Come sit back and enjoy yourself.




					thehudsonsedona.com
				








						Menu - The Hudson Sedona
					

The Hudson's Menu and Pricing




					thehudsonsedona.com


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 20, 2022)

jerseyfinn said:


> Boys & pizza go together. You could do *Pisa Lisa *in Sedona proper. Pisa Lisa has good pizza & other offerings Nice gelatto deserts. You could also do  a short drive south on the *179 *for pizza at *Rotten Johnnys *in nearby  *village of oak creek*.(VOC) Located at the Collective. Again good pizza with other offerings & a quiet back patio. Difference here being you're more separated from the traffic & hustle bustle of Sedona proper. Nice red rock views here in VOC and a bit quieter.
> 
> *Cafe Jose *in Sedona a decent breakfast place ( located in Safeway /Mc Donalds shopping center ) Also some Mexican offerings. Likewise *Mileys Cafe *in VOC at the Collective. As to prices:  Sedona always has high prices & they're up there like the rest of US this moment.
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry for the suggestions.  

My favorite hikes are Bell Rock/Court House Butte and the airport loop.  The Cathedral loop is also fun.  I find the whole area to be beautiful.  

Bruce


----------



## JerseyDeb (May 21, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks Barry for the suggestions.
> 
> My favorite hikes are Bell Rock/Court House Butte and the airport loop.  The Cathedral loop is also fun.  I find the whole area to be beautiful.
> 
> Bruce


I second those suggestions. The Bell Rock/ Courthouse Butte hike is one of my all time favorites. Varied terrain so it's not all up or all down at once like hiking the Grand Canyon.  Enjoy!  

LOL all this is making me want to plan a return trip to Sedona soon!


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 24, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks Barry for the suggestions.
> 
> My favorite hikes are Bell Rock/Court House Butte and the airport loop.  The Cathedral loop is also fun.  I find the whole area to be beautiful.
> 
> Bruce



Keep in mind *Castle Rock *which itself is directly across the road from the main Courthouse Butte parking lot near Circle K. Begins as *Slim Shady Trail *& in 8-10 minutes you reach "*Made in the Shade Trail *" which parallels Slim Shady, but from higher vantage point.. Some nice views of Courthouse & Bell Rock. not as busy as Courthouse side & Bell Rock. This is my off trail  "playground" from across the road as I could walk from house and reach Cathedral Rock if I want to do a 9 mile RT. For most, MIS trail a nice walk where you circle back via Slim Shady for a circular hike.

Photos of Courthouse and Castle Rock from out back and front yards.


----------



## JerseyDeb (May 24, 2022)

jerseyfinn said:


> Keep in mind *Castle Rock *which itself is directly across the road from the main Courthouse Butte parking lot near Circle K. Begins as *Slim Shady Trail *& in 8-10 minutes you reach "*Made in the Shade Trail *" which parallels Slim Shady, but from higher vantage point.. Some nice views of Courthouse & Bell Rock. not as busy as Courthouse side & Bell Rock. This is my off trail  "playground" from across the road as I could walk from house and reach Cathedral Rock if I want to do a 9 mile RT. For most, MIS trail a nice walk where you circle back via Slim Shady for a circular hike.
> 
> Photos of Courthouse and Castle Rock from out back and front yards.
> View attachment 55917
> ...


Ok now you are really making me jealous! 
What I wouldn't do for that view everyday!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 24, 2022)

jerseyfinn said:


> Keep in mind *Castle Rock *which itself is directly across the road from the main Courthouse Butte parking lot near Circle K. Begins as *Slim Shady Trail *& in 8-10 minutes you reach "*Made in the Shade Trail *" which parallels Slim Shady, but from higher vantage point.. Some nice views of Courthouse & Bell Rock. not as busy as Courthouse side & Bell Rock. This is my off trail  "playground" from across the road as I could walk from house and reach Cathedral Rock if I want to do a 9 mile RT. For most, MIS trail a nice walk where you circle back via Slim Shady for a circular hike.
> 
> Photos of Courthouse and Castle Rock from out back and front yards.
> View attachment 55917
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion on made in the shade trail.  Is there parking by the trailhead?


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 26, 2022)

[


JerseyDeb said:


> Ok now you are really making me jealous!
> What I wouldn't do for that view everyday!



Yeah it was total luck. We were going out to Sedona for several years & 5 months after retiring we go out for a month simply to hike & learn the real estate market with idea of moving out in a few years. This was 2015 when market was at it's bottom. Even then houses in our budget hard to find in VOC so we look at each other  & ask if we should pull the trigger then & there.knowing this is where we want to retire. The rest is history. This house a big down size from our NJ house. It's  2BR, 1200 sq/ft 2 car garage. Down sizing is critical & we love it now. Similar value/price as our larger  4BR NJ home in Burlington County. Big issues is AZ property taxes only $1600 vs $8400 in NJ . . . you already know the NJ tax things Deb ).

At first we didn't really notice Courthouse Butte in backyard as all of the backyard bushes were  way overgrown. Didn't have a backyard fence so we're over run by javelinas each night. Put up a fence & take care of that problem. Proximity to trailheads a big motivator.

I excelled at growing crab grass in NJ. As you see, gravel puts you in synch with the landscape; no grass to cut. We grow native plants; yuccas etc as the javelinas don't eat them; deers do eat some of the yucca flowers but that's OK with us. We bring back yard under better control. You're right about looking at Courthouse & Castle Rock every day. All of this happens for us  because of luck & the courage to pull the trigger & figure out how to exit NJ later. Big difference from the green northeastern US & this SW desert mountain domain. But all in a good sense.

barry


----------



## jerseyfinn (May 26, 2022)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on made in the shade trail.  Is there parking by the trailhead?


Park in the Courthous Butte parking lot & walk back to the road & cross road there. You'll see the trail beyond the  bik/hike store


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 26, 2022)

jerseyfinn said:


> Park in the Courthous Butte parking lot & walk back to the road & cross road there. You'll see the trail beyond the  bik/hike store


thanks again!


----------

